# Braque Francais?



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with Braques Francais? I came across them in the NAVDHA test results and decided to look them up. Based on a few descriptions their temperament sounds possibly like wirehaired vizslas--sensitive, calm in the house, etc, but they look similar to German shorthairs in coloring.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I've ran into a couple and have corresponded with a couple breeders. They aren't very common up here, but I was told the same as you have said. They look similar to a GSP but are smaller in size.

I am trying to get my husband to let me add a second pup. Either a BF or a another V.  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh interesting! Good luck convincing the husband. Their smaller size is definitely appealing when considering bed real estate or room in the canoe.


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

I had never heard of them so I just googled them. Super cute! We considered a GSP at one point. These look so similar! Love that they are smaller and easy to train but I wonder if they are odiferous or not. We forget how much Amos doesn't stink until we get around other dogs. I've gotten spoiled and I'm not sure I could do a stinky breed now. ;D I also wonder if they'd are as cuddly as Vs???


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Size is my husband's main argument against adding a second dog, since Aspen is 65 lbs which is a lot of dog in a canoe. We actually upsized from a 16 ft to a 17.5 foot canoe to accommodate (also have bought a larger car, tent, house with yard...). I'm not so sure about sharing my sleeping bag with 2 dogs, but I'm sure I can make it work. 

From what I have been told in corresponding with breeders training would be the same for the BF, as they too are soft dogs. 

Coat care would be the same, though I can't speak to the odour, as it wasn't a concern for me. They also love being with their people, as Vs do.

If you ever run into one at a hunt Einspanner I'd be curious to know what your opinion of them is. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



einspänner said:


> Oh interesting! Good luck convincing the husband. Their smaller size is definitely appealing when considering bed real estate or room in the canoe.



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

fine looking dogs  Which type where you thinking of CE, the smaller or larger type?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking at the Pyrenees (smaller). The Gascogne is the larger. I've only corresponded with breeders of the Pyrenees.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

A few snippets from my search on them:

Wingshot Kennels in Alabama breeds V's and BF's. Their webpage: "[BF] ... is so much more than the look of a GSP in a smaller package! Jeff refers to them as 'a Vizsla of another color'. "

I read that they are not bred for show - a huge plus. Also, it's unlikely that they suffered the genetic bottleneck that the V's did in WW2.

There's a YouTube video of a V & a BF running together on Cape Cod - very similar.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29PeP28UsxA

Bob


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice looking dogs. I did some research on them a few years ago. It seems the history after WWII is similar to the Vizsla. I believe the foundation stock was English Pointers and the Spanish pointer.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

My breeder in France where we got our V is long term fostering a Braque Français and whilst I don't know much about the breed, this one at least that I've met is way less clingy than V's. He's happy to be out in the yard or be in the pen by himself.

He is bigger than my V who is on the larger side, 61cm to the shoulders.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Vizsla_Luka said:


> My breeder in France where we got our V is long term fostering a Braque Français and whilst I don't know much about the breed, this one at least that I've met is way less clingy than V's. He's happy to be out in the yard or be in the pen by himself.
> 
> He is bigger than my V who is on the larger side, 61cm to the shoulders.


It could be the Gascogne (larger) instead of the Pyrenees (smaller) that your breeder us fostering. 



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------

